

[show HN] My little todo app, inspired by the bullet journaling concept - lollip
http://rawgithub.com/lollipierre/react-bullet-app/master/index.html?#

======
bradnickel
This is really nicely done. I love the simplicity of the interface with the
feature set. Do you have any docs on usage? Example - Dates for events?

